# What is the earliest you wean your bunnies?



## houndit (Mar 18, 2010)

I usually do mine at 5-6 weeks.   I was wondering if you can do it any earlier.  With Easter getting close, I would like to wean them as soon as possible.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## RabbitMage (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't generally wean mine until 8 weeks.

I also don't sell them as throwaway Easter pets.


----------



## houndit (Mar 18, 2010)

RabbitMage said:
			
		

> I don't generally wean mine until 8 weeks.
> 
> I also don't sell them as throwaway Easter pets.


Wow!  If I leave the bunnies with the Mother for 6 weeks she usually kicks them off.  What kind of rabbits do you have?


----------



## RabbitMage (Mar 18, 2010)

Tans at the moment. In the past I've bred Rhinelanders, Mini Rex, Satins, Californians, Champagne d'Argents, Netherlands, and American Fuzzy Lops. I never wean prior to 6 weeks unless there's a problem with mom.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Mar 19, 2010)

I let momma rabbit tell me when she's ready to get rid of them.  They do a pretty good job of letting me know when it's time for them to find their own living arrangements.  Usually 6+ weeks or so.  I also will be selling nonthrowaway quality easter bunnies this year but I only have 4.   Good Luck with ur bunnies, I seen the pics and they are adorable!


----------



## houndit (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## dbunni (Mar 19, 2010)

The initial weaning is decided by the doe... and every doe is different.   But the process is not complete until the babies have fully crossed over to the new food and their systems have adjusted.  some babies do not take this change well and suffer set-backs.  Selling into pet stores prior to 8-9 weeks is hard on their systems in many ways.  The ARBA suggests that no baby be sold prior to 8 weeks.   We do not sell or produce for sale over the holidays ... too much risk of the animal being dumped.  I do a lot ... lot ... of resuce of Angoras in Ohio with out this added adventure (last year rehabed over 17 animals).  Have a friend who does resuce for a "smaller breed that is popular this time of year" and she ends up with over 100 rabbits each year from the resuce system inside of a 2 - 3 month period after Easter.  Her breed alone.


----------



## chinbunny1 (Mar 20, 2010)

The only time i wean mine early is when something is going on with the mom. She gets sick, starts kicking the kits around, etc. If she kickes them around she is gone. I won't tolerate a doe that refuses to raise a litter for at least six weeks. 

otherwise i don't wean early. I have had several breeds. Right now I have newzealands, standard chinchillas, mini rex, mixed meat breeds and florida whites(yes I have added a couple of breeds this weekend, and have raised them in the past). i have found most does will tolerate their litters for six weeks or longer. Although I do have one that has enough of them when they turn about seven weeks old. She has never beaten them up though. then I breed back in a couple of weeks to give the doe a clean break from them, or whenever she is ready.

I also don't do easter sales that often. Too many people buying rabbits for all the wrong reasons. Out of the couple I have done the rabbits ended up having good homes. A lot of breeders won't do them either. if you do, make sure you have a good take back policy. id rather breed for showing then I would easter sales though.


----------



## chinbunny1 (Mar 20, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> The initial weaning is decided by the doe... and every doe is different.   But the process is not complete until the babies have fully crossed over to the new food and their systems have adjusted.  some babies do not take this change well and suffer set-backs.  Selling into pet stores prior to 8-9 weeks is hard on their systems in many ways.  The ARBA suggests that no baby be sold prior to 8 weeks.   We do not sell or produce for sale over the holidays ... too much risk of the animal being dumped.  I do a lot ... lot ... of resuce of Angoras in Ohio with out this added adventure (last year rehabed over 17 animals).  Have a friend who does resuce for a "smaller breed that is popular this time of year" and she ends up with over 100 rabbits each year from the resuce system inside of a 2 - 3 month period after Easter.  Her breed alone.


Hmmm lion head? Just a guess. 

I have a e friend out in ca that also does a lot of work in angora rabbit rescue. She has also met/knows betty chu.


----------



## dbunni (Mar 20, 2010)

Not lionhead ... on the popular breed ... no coat involved in it.

As for Chu ... in the EA breed many of us have met her.  She is a fount of information, especially on the genetics side of the game.  Nice woman.


----------



## esagiddens (Mar 21, 2010)

We have 9 new babies that were born this morning. I'm planning on letting "Mom" tell me when she's ready for them to get their own section also. I'm not selling Easter bunnies this year but may next year. I know if I do I'll have a take back policy and also give information packets to each buyer. I actually plan on having that policy with my chicks and buns year round.


----------



## chinbunny1 (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't et my does 'tell me' when they are ready to wean the kits. The kits get weaned at six to eight weeks. Its not worth the risk stressing them out by weaning any earlier. Most does will tolerate their litters till when you are ready to wean them anyhow. If they don't its either time for a bigger cage, or time to cull her and keep back does that don't wean early. IMHO the most responsible thing to do is to wean them at the appropriate age. Which is 6-8 weeks. Again, ot worth the risk. You also take chances of the babies getting enteritis, and all kinds of stuff from the stress of being weaned early. Not only that before six weeks they are 'tasting' and learning to adjust to their new food, and still nursing at that time.The kits do just fine with the extra couple of weeks with mom.


----------



## waynesgarden (Mar 23, 2010)

5 weeks is perfectly appropriate for my bunnies. They have pretty much weaned themselves by then, are growing fast and show zero signs of enteritis or all kinds of stuff.

At five weeks, Mom gets a few weeks rest before she kindles again.

Wayne


----------

